# Ouachita, 1974, 16' 6", flat-bottom aluminum boat. [HELP!]



## Ardon (Dec 28, 2013)

First off, this is my first build, and I really don't know much about boats.
I purchased a 1974, 16' 6", Ouachita. I tried to find information about this boat but was only able to find 3 boats that were like mine. It has foam-filled gunwales and seems like it's built for hauling a lot of weight and equipment... That's why I purchased it. It has a tremendous amount work that needs to done, and I recently almost gave up on it due to my lack of boat knowledge and repair. The only thing that saved this old boy from the scrap yard, was the fact that these boats are practically unsinkable and rare...

[--*Here are my problems*--
1) I pulled up the plywood and found that 6 struts were broke, a breached hull that must have been welded while drunk, and many small to large holes towards the top of the gunwales.
What are the best methods for fixing these issue and getting this boat properly fixed so it won't take on water?


----------



## Ardon (Dec 28, 2013)

2) The transom seems strong and the wood board doesn't seem rotten at all... What do y'all think? Is this what it should look like?


----------



## Ardon (Dec 28, 2013)

3) I have small to large holes on the foam-filled gunwales. What is the best way to repair these? I cannot weld due to the foam being inside...


----------



## mrmr56 (Dec 28, 2013)

I think if it were mine, I would try to find a channel that would fit tight down over the hat channel and pop rivet top and sides. You might have to have some channel made at a good sheet metal shop. Of course, the old welds would have to be ground down smooth so it would fit over the originals. It looks as if it has been rode hard and put up wet a few too many times. You could also take the old ones out and have a piece of square tubing welded to a piece of flat to mimic the shape of the old ones. This would be much stronger than the original hat channel. I hope you get it figured out and back in the water.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 28, 2013)

Based on the rest of the boat I'd pull the transom too.


----------



## Ardon (Dec 29, 2013)

What do you mean by pulling the transom?... Taking the wooden board off?... What should be done?


----------



## Ardon (Jan 6, 2014)

This is my vision for this project...


----------



## Ardon (Jan 6, 2014)

This boat will mainly be used for waterfowl hunting so I have also mapped out my vision for the covered duck blind.


----------



## bigwave (Jan 7, 2014)

I would weld everything. Take out the old transom board and inspect that one corner, looks like he had some kind of leak there in the past. I would bet there is some damage behind all of that caulk. The large hole looks like an old thru-hull, are you going to have a livewell? Put a new thru-hull there. If not have a patch there with sheet aluminum, rivets and sealant on both sides.


----------



## Ardon (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks Big Wave!!! Something also interesting to note... The top of that transom is like 2" wide. Inside the transom is foam filled! What's your take on that?


----------



## bigwave (Jan 7, 2014)

If it were me I would take the top piece off and forget about the foam. You can then inspect for damages underneath the foam and other stuff. It appears that the board was just a quick fix. I am no expert but I would at the least make a new transom board and encompass the entire transom. The best way would to have someone make a completely new transom out of tube aluminum and weld it all back together. Check out some of the other builds on the site, there are many examples of wood and aluminum transom's. I learned so much on my first build. I will most definitely weld everything on my next build and use little to no wood. Be prepared to spend more than you anticipate and realize that an all aluminum buld will last a lifetime.


----------



## Ardon (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you! I have been looking into the other builds... I just can't find anything like mine. I do my best to relate, but I'm afraid of making a bad decision and ruining my investment...
I'm also having trouble finding people to weld on my bought who know what their doing. I've called ever aluminum boat repair shop around DFW, TX, nobody will do any welding. Any suggestions?


----------



## bigwave (Jan 7, 2014)

I am not sure about the DFW area, but there has to be someone that works on aluminum. Check some local auto body places. There is a member on here PSG-1, he is a welder and could easily answer your welding questions. Take your time and be patient, you have all winter to work on the boat. You would be amazed at what you could learn from this fourm.....keep asking questions. There are a ton of guys on here that have many years of experience with fabrication. You could also check out you tube, I learned how to change my impeller on there. If you have the money and time, teach yourself how to weld....I am going to try some welding on my next mod.......look out ugly welds. :lol:


----------



## bigwave (Jan 7, 2014)

By the way, your going to make mistakes....dont be intimidated, learn from them. There is not much you can do that cant be fixed.


----------



## Ringo Steele (Jan 7, 2014)

Just looking at the interior of the transom, I would think that it has been modified from the factory transom. I have never seen a Ouachita with a transom made like that. Much of the boat seems to be heavily modified (gunnels, etc.), but it could have been a commercial model. You do not see that many Ouchita tinnies around any more. They went out of business around 1982. My 16DSV is a '71 model. My transom was originally encased in aluminum, being made of 1.5" thick laminated plywood (from the factory). I had to cur the casing to get the old rotten wood out and install the new transom.


----------



## Ardon (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks Big Wave!... Ringo, your right! Really hard to find any other models like it, or any information at all. I thought it was modified too but I saw 3 just like it, but shorter, on Google. Pretty cool though!!! Foam filled sides... Seems to be built like a TANK!


----------



## Ardon (Jan 7, 2014)

So it seems that the first step in this process is to build a motor stand, remove the motor. Get some wood pallets from work to set the boat on. Put ratchet strap around the middle and rear of the boat. Drill out the broken struts. Remove the transom. Then begin brushing, sanding, and powerwashing the boat. And also marking spots I want covered or repaired with the welder....
Does that sound about right?


----------



## Gators5220 (Jan 7, 2014)

Very ambitious project bud, I like your vision, can't wait to see how it pans out.


----------



## Ardon (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah I hope it goes well too.... But considering this is my first build, I'm probably gonna hit some bumps in the road. Say a little prayer for me!


----------



## tnguy (Jan 8, 2014)

If you have any metal recycle centers close to you check then for square aluminum tubing . I was able to pick up 6 foot pieces 2in x 2in for 1.00 each so I bought 40.00 worth, it was great to us under my decks and for my bow fishing platform. Good luck on your build.


----------



## Ardon (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks TNGuy!!!!! I never thought about that!


----------



## Gators5220 (Jan 10, 2014)

Trial and error, and take your time, and you will do fine bud.


----------



## Ardon (Jan 10, 2014)

I started getting the boat ready to flip. I removed that gigantic steel deck, and then cut the heads off of all the rivets that were holding the old piece of plywood that was under the front deck. It had to be the original decking because I had to cut it in half to remove it... And it was definitely rotten!!!
Here's my question: After removing the old plywood decking, all that was left is a thin hollow aluminum box. It's way too thin to stand on and there are no support beams inside....Is it okay to cut all this out? I wanna nice big front-deck, (NOT THIS ONE) but I also don't wanna take away from the structural integrity of the boat. Whatcha think?


----------



## Ardon (Jan 10, 2014)

Also, check out how the PO attached the deck!!!! WTF?!!! This is gonna be a chore... Any ideas, other than capping and welding?


----------

